
How are you Celebrating World Backup Day? - syntech
http://web.synametrics.com/app?operation=blog&st=dispblog&fn=00000000093_1554126110171&BloggerName=catherine
======
dual_basis
Honestly could not be more excited about this, my kids have been looking
forward to it as well!

I bought a cake, decorated the house with streamers and balloons... it's gonna
be a blast!

